# Best Run of The Season



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

My best run was my first run on my second trip this year. First run in only 3 or so inches of fresh powder, but that little bit of fresh made it 10x the fun, and made everything "click" for me. Gave me confidence to ride more aggressively and progress a lot. Yeah I'm still very noobish, but I take the fact that groomers bore me to death now as a good sign.

Granted I did have some runs where I popped off stuff and landed and that was great too. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

December 2012, Kirkwood, CA. Pretty much the deepest it got here in NorCal this season.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My best run was any of the many runs I had in the back bowls at Vail last month when they got 10+ inches of freshies. having just moved here last year from the East Coast, I can honestly say that was the best day of snowboarding I've had in my 14 years of riding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> December 2012, Kirkwood, CA. Pretty much the deepest it got here in NorCal this season.


Sweet :thumbsup:

Not the best run but one of the best days anyway (1st split adventure  new addict)









Best pow day was on 1st april, no kidding. Run after run from 9 to 3 with perfect bluebird.That's how a season should end :yahoo:


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

My best run of the season was when I linked turns for the first time! 

Might be worth mentioning it took me longer than most, and it was a short season for me lol.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Date: April 14 

Place: Sugarbush

My daughter and I were on the first chair of Heavens Gate Triple to the Summit of Lincoln Peak and we were truly first tracks (not even ski patrol ahead of us) on Jester all the way down in 8 to 10 inches of fresh. It was our first real POW experience and we whooped and giggled ourselves silly all the way down. One of those lifetime memories. :yahoo:


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

really tricky to choose so many fun runs this season

The most memorable one is probably Horizon on Cypress. 
There was a nice section of it with really nice soft snow, before it goes steep. 
This was shortly after I learned to link turns and my 1st day down a blue run. 
Had the tunes blasting and the soft snow really had that "surf" feeling to it.:yahoo:

First time it felt like I was really snowboarding


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Third day at A-Basin, it was a white out blower. I rode the Lewanee lift to the top, the whole way up I'm thinking WTF am I doing I can't see shit. It's a run I've taken dozens of times, but had to follow the rope line down. Did about a 15' cliff drop by complete surprize, landed it and rode away. That run had that perfect mix of fear and intensity my adrenaline was pumping full force.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Best run this year: Crystal Mountain, WA 12/21 - Northway bc gate for waist-deep light powder in the trees all the way down to the road. 

Had a couple other good deep powder days but never so light.

Here's a pic of the distant second best at Alpental, WA, I think 12/28 - Elevator BC gate


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

best run is tough, but best day is easy

pulled both my sons from school on the best bluebird pow day we had this winter, a tuesday so theres no one on the mountain. one kid rides the other skis...firsties all day, sparkling faceshots all day, whoops and hollerin' all day...trees, steeps, runs..total destruction of all things fluffy

Jude the Dude, 13 yrs...kid rips










afterward, mountainous nacho pile, beers for all, root for them and draught for me...what more can i ask in life really?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Best of the season for me was probably my first time down Revelation Bowl in Telluride. Wasn't super deep pow or anything that day, but the scenery was amazing. Was a nice pitch, nothing crazy but could really get cookin'. Got to the bottom and just spent a few looking around and taking it in. Just one of those views that reminds you of why you love being outdoors 

(not my photos...)



















side view


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool thread :thumbsup: It's damn hard to pick! 

Bluebird powder day in Courchevel. It was our first week in the mountains and we were being looked after by more experienced riders. One of them points off piste and shouts at me
"go draw the first line in that" 
I start to tear across this perfect untouched powder, see my board under the snow and shift my weight back. My board breaks through the surface of the snow and sort of skims across it like a speed boat. Then I look around and see my wife smashing through the snow next to me smiling from ear to ear. It's up there with the best memories I have!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> best run is tough, but best day is easy
> 
> pulled both my sons from school on the best bluebird pow day we had this winter, a tuesday so theres no one on the mountain. one kid rides the other skis...firsties all day, sparkling faceshots all day, whoops and hollerin' all day...trees, steeps, runs..total destruction of all things fluffy
> 
> ...


you, sir, are an example for parents everywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

*Niseko Japan*

Best run was at Niseko Japan this March =)
Powder!


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

*Snow videos*

Have uploaded more videos on YouTube and on TheSnowGuys - Home - hope you like them!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe not the best run, but it is in the running for that title. Anytime you get to do a powder run on an alpine chute with your dog is a good day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowyg said:


> Best run was at Niseko Japan this March =)
> Powder!


I don't mean to be rude, but that looks nothing like powder...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully I'm about to have it. Had to get some shit done this morning, but heading out the door now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

(thanks ju87, doin' m'best....this thread's got me stoked, think i need to go do some hiking now)


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but that looks nothing like powder...


you are right.. it wasn't powder. that vid was taken on the first day. icy. it only dumped from the second day on... Haven't gotten around to editing the footage from that. This next vid is more representative... =)


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> What was your best run this season? Describe it or post a video.
> 
> Mine was from Parsenn Bowl last week with a group of friends at Winter Park. There were a load of decent natural jumps that we hit before going into the trees near the Panoramic lift. There were moguls there but the snow was rather soft and powdery so they weren't a problem and turned out to be fun.
> 
> ...


Being older and still somewhat new to riding or, at least not an expert - I found myself on a nice powder day riding down between trails dropping in off of tree line cattrails onto one slope or another, popping in and out off of formerly groomed runs which housed some waist deep powder. Then I rode a tree line / lift line down for the last 500 feet of vert pounding off of powder covered moguls, and finally dropping off of a rock ledge down about 10' at around 25 mph to the lift line where I felt pretty epic.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

32 days of riding in Tahoe (mostly Squaw), and that one day spent at Blackcomb in the glacier area was the highlight! The powder was incredible soft, runs were wide, and scenery is breath taking!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

"Best run of the Season", cant narrow it down to the "Best Run", but "Best Day" just might have been last Saturday, for more reasons then just snow condition. First off, a late spring storm that dumped 11" at 26 degrees, absolutely no crowd (for a Saturday ?), killer knee deep powder, and most of all another killer powder day with my riding bro of 27 years, there to experience it with me.

Here's some video of our "spring" day; 

tim and roger getting some spring powder - YouTube


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I know its kinda like a ski school goto...but I really had sooooo much fun on Snowsnake Gully at Kirkwood. Boy that was a great run!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd say our trip to Powerhorn, CO was the most fun I've had. 

There was like 25+ inches of fresh light powder, got fresh lines pretty much every run. Lots of cliff drops and trees. I had a blast! Brighton was close second, love the out of bounds area there. first time I've ever been to those resorts. I will be back! (By Grand Junction, CO and Utah)

Other than the shitty chairlifts at Powderhorn, it was a good time! 

I got some footage but I haven't went through it yet.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

one of my most memorable from this season was pretty much any run off White Wall at Kicking Horse leading into Feuz bowl. We were there late february for a week and caught a couple near bluebird days with decent snow, absolutely stunning views & wickedly challenging terrain.

front the top looking down,



looking back up,



me & my boy Mel after running another lap,


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's gonna happen tomorrow at Loveland.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice brownsnow, holyshyte!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brownSnow said:


> one of my most memorable from this season was pretty much any run off White Wall at Kicking Horse leading into Feuz bowl. We were there late february for a week and caught a couple near bluebird days with decent snow, absolutely stunning views & wickedly challenging terrain.


Looks awsome! Pictures can be misleading... how steep is this?


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

neni said:


> Looks awsome! Pictures can be misleading... how steep is this?


the entire face is inbound and sits at 8'033ft. up, all double black, pretty gnarly for the first bit but then opens up to perfectly pitched lines bottoming out into a bowl


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Sometime this season I made the drive out to Beaver Creek. It was in the negatives and pretty cold in the morning. I was dressed in heavy layers with a face mask.

I made a bee line to my favorite trees at Beaver Creek. The powder was up to my knees and past it in some parts. While not the deepest, it was the lightest dryest snow I have ever rode it. It was blowing out of my way as I shred through it in the beautiful aspen trees. The first run I took was empty and the crowds were not there. The sun came out and it warmed up. It was one of the best days.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Cannon NH. The run is called Tramway, starts at the top then goes to middle cannon bypass... which isnt really a bypass... its a black that bypasses a blue... weird i know... anyhow. that hooks up with lower cannon and then your at the bottom. Overall its probably a 20 minute run which is insane for the east coast. (keep in mind im just cruising having fun not bombing it.) Well the tramway is a blue that goes under their tram hence the name tramway, some how when the wind gets going all the snow gets kicked up and blown onto there... so more often than not its got a nice fresh layer on it, anyways you rip through there and get some good turns in, bomb it off a little side feature and get on the bypass... which for the most part is usually pretty moguled and bumped up so you can get some nice little pops off the bumps and moguls. the moguls run all the way down to lower cannon, theres a few side hits to take over there... then it comes down on the park which i usually pass because the lift at the bottom of the park only services the park. and then im at the bottom. nothing crazy... but its a fun run.:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brownSnow said:


> the entire face is inbound and sits at 8'033ft. up, all double black, pretty gnarly for the first bit but then opens up to perfectly pitched lines bottoming out into a bowl


Thanks! So Kicking Horse moves to my "to do" list for next March  if you have more such pics of inbound runs... I'm looking for that http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/79778-sidecountry-runs-where-what-skills.html. Seeing pics helps me to get an idea what I would have to expext of "inbound double black" 
BTW: nice board you've got


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

neni said:


> Thanks! So Kicking Horse moves to my "to do" list for next March  if you have more such pics of inbound runs... I'm looking for that http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/79778-sidecountry-runs-where-what-skills.html. Seeing pics helps me to get an idea what I would have to expext of "inbound double black"
> BTW: nice board you've got


thanks Neni, i've PM'd you with more info


----------

